
Dear Facebook Employees - didizaja
https://medium.com/@barryschnitt/dear-facebook-employees-7d01761e591f
======
sktrdie
Presidents have all kinds of privileges that others don’t. Why should their
privilege on social-media be diminished? To me the problem is not the platform
but the fact that they have such exceptional privilege to begin with.

~~~
netsharc
You know how some people are quiet in real life but are more open online? I
think Trump is like that. IMO Without Twitter he wouldn't have the guts to
spit out the stuff he's tweeted, he'd not have the balls to go before the
press and actually say some of the vile things he's tweeted...

------
ycombonator
Why the fit ?

------
spikefromspace
How many of FB users would need to have adblockers and commit to never
clicking on an ad in facebook to cause a big enough dip in revenue in Q2 (ends
this month)? Especially given already depressed levels of online advertising
spend. I don't mean this in a "lets take down FB" way but more of a "how can
we force Zuckerberg to have more discussion/thought on this and brush it
away?".

My personal opinion is that FB should at least add some sort of fact check
warning but definitely not censor content.

~~~
didizaja
This a really interesting thought. I do wonder how much the quantity “big
enough” would have to be in this case.

With respect to adding fact checking, I 100% agree with you, but I’m
conflicted over whether or not censoring should be a thing, because I think
that censoring people is generally wrong, but also feel that it’s important to
discourage inciting violence.

~~~
klyrs
Facebook already censors plenty of its users for far milder speech than
trump's wont. And let's be real, Facebook and Twitter couldn't deplatform the
president if they tried. No matter where he goes, reporters will broadcast the
hell out of it. All else fails, the white house has its own webpage that has
historically been used to communicate with the public.

~~~
spikefromspace
For me personally, its not just about Trump. I have lots of friends who share
critical news without a source. I always encourage them to but of course who
listens these days. So for me, even a short warning message on such posts
could go a long way.

